# piano song



## classico (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi to all...

I'm new on this site and also in music composing. I don't know much about musical theory, neither i know play any instrument but i'm very interested in composing (minimal music). Here you can listen a preview of something i started:

http://www.4shared.com/get/7x-erxjU/classic01.html

what do you think about it...?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ethereal and soothing. You avoid the minimalist trap: you start with one pattern, and before it overstays its welcome, you start another one.


----------



## classico (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks for comment.


----------

